#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Do you like to watch different genres of movies?

## Bhavya

There are different Genres of movies like romance, comedy, action, horror,romantic-comedy, Science fiction, historical fiction and many more. Some people are specific about their movies. But I would like to watch different genres of movies because they are both entertaining and informative. So guys what about you do you like to watch different types of movies or have your specific selection of genres?

----------

